# Trying to install DirectX SDK - Error Code: S1010



## John Matrix (Feb 6, 2009)

I get the following error code and message when I try to install any version of the DirectX SDK on my computer:



> Setup has not completed. In order to use the Microsoft DirectX SDK (November 2008), you must reinstall later.
> 
> Error Code: S1010


After trying to install, the DirectX.log file does not change but the DirectX_SDK.log file adds the same line each time I try to install:



> 02/06/09 22:23:26: DXSDKSetup: CLR version number = 2.0.50727


According to this forum post:

http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...2d-a6bc-c1d23a1d0b73&cat=&lang=&cr=&sloc=&p=1

There can be problems when programs are being run which use other DirectX components at the same time as the install. The only program which I can think might be affecting my install is the Realtek HD Audio Manager which would maybe be using DirectSound. However I've killed this process when installing and the problem still occurs.

I have also tried installing in Safe Mode to no avail.

Can anyone offer any suggestions?


----------



## IADumb (Nov 10, 2009)

bump. Looks like it's been a while but I'm hitting this same error while trying to install directx 2009 sdk. I've tried similar solutions to what's already described here. Did you ever find a fix? thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF first I have to say you should have started your own thread hijacking someone elses is not the way to go and this one is 9 months old it is unlikely the op will answer.That said I did find this which may help 
The following has worked for me: 

Start -> Programs -> Administrative Tools -> Services 
Find the "Windows Audio" service 
Select -> Right-click -> Properties 
Stop the service 
Set "Startup type: Manual" 
Save (OK) 

Restart the computer 

Disable anti-virus 

Install DirectX SDK - it should install now successfully. 

Set the "Windows Audio" service's "Service type" to "Automatic" 

Restart the computer 

Enable anti-virus 

I hope this works for everyone. 

Albagreca 
info found here http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...bf7-997d-0ddaa8514baa&lang=en&cr=US&sloc=&p=1


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just to add some additional info from Microsoft - known issues with DirectX SDK - 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...-4b17-bf80-edb2df5abad4&displaylang=en#issues

Also for Vista - make sure that you have SP2 installed.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Skycroat (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi everyone. Sorry for bumping the thread, but because this is the top result for search engines in browser, I will post here a way that should work. Download the installation file with another browser. First time I downloaded with IE and it didn't worked, then I tried with Opera and installed completely. Not sure, but I think I read somewhere that it's because of some security thing in browser, however not sure. Anyway hope it will work for you, did for me.


----------

